# LOCALS_Is springmaid back up yet?



## bludvl11 (Apr 30, 2016)

Whats the progress?? are they going to rebuild?


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

bludvl11 said:


> Whats the progress?? are they going to rebuild?


They'll rebuild, but it takes a long time to do it. Don't count on Springmaid for this Summer.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

when I was there, they did 1/3 pylon check and replacement a winter. Now the pier is gone. I haven't been there for (unfortunately) for a few yrs. And like chefrobb said from what Ive seen, not much happening. In my opinion this was the best FISHING pier on the grand strand & hopefully will be built the same if not better! Miss all you friends Ive met there


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

I hope all you Springmaid refugees find a good place to fish in the mean time. I know how attached we get to "our spot" with the amount of time we put in and the enjoyment we get out of being in that spot. Tight lines.


----------

